# Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*

						Die zweite Folge der neuen Star Trek-Serie Picard liefert eine Erklärung für ein Story-Problem des Film-Reboots von 2009. Dabei geht es um die Hintergrundmotive des Bösewichts Nero, der sich an der Förderation rächen will.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*


----------



## DeepBlue550 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*

Soweit ich mich erinnere, kam die Zeitreise unmittelbar nach der Katastrophe und auch als Folge dieser zustande. Zudem wollte sich Nero in erster Linie an Spock und an dem jüngeren ich von Spock rächen, daher der Angriff auf Vulcan und die Erde, nicht auf die Föderation an sich.  
Weiters wurde in der Serie Picard sehr wohl am Anfang geholfen und zwar durch Picard. Erst später dann erfolgte die Ablehnung durch die Föderation. Sicher sehr viel später, als Nero die Zeitreise angetreten hatte.

Ist meines Erachtens schon sehr weit hergeholt, um das als eine Erklärung zu werten. 

Für die neueren ST Filme (also Reboot) bedarf es für mich keiner Erklärung, was warum wieso. Es würde mich mehr interessieren, wieso Spock im reboot auf zickige Tussis steht... 

Edit: Ich glaub, ich muss mir beides nochmal anschauen. Gesetzt des Falles, dass die "humanitäre" Mission der Föderation schon vor der Supernova stattfand und vorzeitig abgebrochen wurde, könnte das dann schon auch hinkommen. Allerdings würde sich dann mir die Frage stellen, warum Nero munter auf dem Bergbauschiff seinen Geschäften nachgegangen ist und nicht das Schiff bis oben hin vollgestopft mit rettungsbedürftigen Romulanern war.  Naja, so große Lücken kann man halt auch nicht einfach schließen


----------



## P2063 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*



DeepBlue550 schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere, kam die Zeitreise unmittelbar nach der Katastrophe und auch als Folge dieser zustande. Zudem wollte sich Nero in erster Linie an Spock und an dem jüngeren ich von Spock rächen, daher der Angriff auf Vulcan und die Erde, nicht auf die Föderation an sich.



du bist jetzt aber schon in der Kelvin-Zeitlinie. Je nach dem wie nah die Ereignisse zwischen hilfeersuchen der Romulaner, zerstörung der Evakuierungsflotte durch die Androiden und der gescheiterte Rettungsversuch durch Spock beieinander liegen kann es durchaus sein, dass Nero als Captain eines einfachen Bergbauschiffes gar nicht über alle politischen Vorgänge informiert ist. Schließlich sind die Romulaner ein zentralistisches Regime das den Großteil der Bevölkerung sicher lange über den Ernst der Lage im dunkeln gelassen und erst im letzten Moment über eine Rettung informiert hätte.



DeepBlue550 schrieb:


> Weiters wurde in der Serie Picard ich nehme an du meinst Romulanern? sehr wohl am Anfang geholfen und zwar durch Picard. Erst später dann erfolgte die Ablehnung durch die Föderation. Sicher sehr viel später, als Nero die Zeitreise angetreten hatte.



Teils, Picard sollte den Romulanern helfen, konnte aber letztendlich nicht. Wie der Artikel (und die Serienepisode) beschreibt wurde die im Bau befindliche Flotte die er dafür hätte nutzen sollen durch den Androidenzwischenfall zerstört. Was die Föderation dann abgelehnt hat war eine (möglicherweise gegenüber weiten Bevölkerungsteilen unfaire) Rettung nur eines geringen Teils der Romulaner mit vorhandenen Schiffen und/oder erneut die Ressourcen aufzuwenden während man mit Anschlägen und Wiederaufbau beschäftigt ist. Ein Problem der Ressourcenverteilung und der Ethik, das Picard anders entschieden hätte als seine Vorgesetzten. 

in diversen Star Trek wikis lassen sich Informationen finden, dass die Supernova 2 Tage braucht um Romulus zu erreichen (es ist nicht die romulanische Sonne explodiert, sondern die eines benachbarten Bergbausystems) sowie dass erst 86 Stunden bevor die Supernova das romulanische System erreicht die Evakuierung befohlen wurde. In der Zeit baut man vermutlich auch zu besten Föderationszeiten keine Flotte mit der Kapazität für milliarden Personen mal schnell neu.


----------



## BigYundol (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*



DeepBlue550 schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere, kam die Zeitreise unmittelbar nach der Katastrophe und auch als Folge dieser zustande. Zudem wollte sich Nero in erster Linie an Spock und an dem jüngeren ich von Spock rächen, daher der Angriff auf Vulcan und die Erde, nicht auf die Föderation an sich.
> Weiters wurde in der Serie Picard sehr wohl am Anfang geholfen und zwar durch Picard. Erst später dann erfolgte die Ablehnung durch die Föderation. Sicher sehr viel später, als Nero die Zeitreise angetreten hatte.
> 
> Ist meines Erachtens schon sehr weit hergeholt, um das als eine Erklärung zu werten.
> ...



Mir stellt sich viel mehr die Frage, wie man eine bevorstehende Supernovae überhaupt übersehen konnte. Bei habitablen Sonnensystemen kündigt sich diese teils Millionen Jahre im Voraus an. Resp. gegen deren Lebensende wären die einst habitablen Heimatplaneten des Systems längst ausgedörrt.

Bei einer Supernovae in einem Nachbarsystem hingegen wären nach der Explosion i.d.R. noch mehrere Jahre Zeit  gewesen, das gesamte eigene System zu evakuieren, was für ein warp-fähiges Imperium, das sich vermutlich über hunderte oder vielleicht gar tausende Lichtjahre erstreckt durchaus hätte stemmbar sein müssen.


----------



## Nuallan (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*



BigYundol schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich viel mehr die Frage, wie man eine bevorstehende Supernovae überhaupt übersehen konnte.



Nicht nachdenken. Einfach konsumieren. Das ist die neue Welt von JJ & Kurtzman.


----------



## hRy1337 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*



BigYundol schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich viel mehr die Frage, wie man eine bevorstehende Supernovae überhaupt übersehen konnte.



Mein Gedanke dazu ist, die bevorstehende Supernova war künstlich herbeigeführt und die Androiden manipuliert, um die Rettungsmission zu sabotieren.
In Star Trek: Nemesis war Romulus politisch und militärisch aufgewühlt duch Shinzon und die Remaner. Data, der in dem Konflikt "ums Lebens" kam, die neue Androiden Generation nach Datas Vorbild einer Tochter und die mögliche Infiltration der Sternenflotte durch Romulaner.

Das spielt alles irgendwie zusammen. Und in wie weit, wird uns die Serie hoffentlich noch aufzeigen.
Star Trek: Nemesis war auch eher nicht zufriedenstellend. Mit Star Trek: Picard hat man die Möglichkeit die alten Fans zu fesseln und zu trösten. ST spielt doch eher für sich genommen und hat mit Star Trek nichts gemein.


----------



## DarkWing13 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*

Na ja, wenn es eine natürliche Ursache war, dann macht es aus unserer heutigen (sehr) beschränkten Sicht auf das Universum, wirklich wenig Sinn...wenn man aber etwas die "Astronomie-Nachrichten" der letzten Jahre verfolgt, dann vergeht kein Monat, manchmal keine Woche, in dem Astronomen und Physiker nicht "etwas" da draußen entdeckt haben, für das sie, Zitat: "Noch keine Erklärung haben"... 

Außerdem gab es da ja noch diese "Dinger" aus dem 7. Kinofilm, die jeden Stern zur Nova werden lassen können...vielleicht hatte noch jemand eins über... 

mfg


----------



## Splatterpope (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*



hRy1337 schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke dazu ist, die bevorstehende Supernova war künstlich herbeigeführt und die Androiden manipuliert, um die Rettungsmission zu sabotieren.
> In Star Trek: Nemesis war Romulus politisch und militärisch aufgewühlt duch Shinzon und die Remaner. Data, der in dem Konflikt "ums Lebens" kam, die neue Androiden Generation nach Datas Vorbild einer Tochter und die mögliche Infiltration der Sternenflotte durch Romulaner.



Warum befürchte ich nur, dass sich Kurtzman keine derartigen Gedanken über die Hintergründe gemacht hat...


----------



## DarkWing13 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*



Splatterpope schrieb:


> Warum befürchte ich nur, dass sich Kurtzman keine derartigen Gedanken über die Hintergründe gemacht hat...



Das muss man nicht "befürchten", das weiß eigentlich jeder! 

Genauso wie J.J. Abrahms, der von SF null Ahnung hat, (s. neue Kinofilme, incl. Star Wars), bzw. es anscheinend nicht für nötig erachtet hatte, sich mit Star Trek und der zeitlich "korrekten Technologie" zu beschäftigen...
Denn sonst hätte er gewusst, das die Förderation im 23. Jh. nicht lichtjahreweit, oder unter Warp, Beamen, Photonen-Torpedos schießen, und zwischen Frühstück und Mittagessen nach Vulcan, oder Kronos fliegen kann...das kann sie im 24. Jh. nämlich auch noch nicht... 

mfg


----------



## P2063 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*



BigYundol schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich viel mehr die Frage, wie man eine bevorstehende Supernovae überhaupt übersehen konnte. Bei habitablen Sonnensystemen kündigt sich diese teils Millionen Jahre im Voraus an. Resp. gegen deren Lebensende wären die einst habitablen Heimatplaneten des Systems längst ausgedörrt.
> 
> Bei einer Supernovae in einem Nachbarsystem hingegen wären nach der Explosion i.d.R. noch mehrere Jahre Zeit  gewesen, das gesamte eigene System zu evakuieren



Ankündigen kann sich eine Supernova sehr lange, das heißt aber nicht, dass es möglich ist ihren exakten Zeitpunkt vorherzusagen. Die eigentliche Explosion dauert dann auch nur Sekunden.

Das Horbus System war außerdem nur eine Bergbaukolonie, wirklich bewohnebare Welten muss es dort nicht zwangsläufig gegeben haben. Und in den Comics (die anscheinend leider nicht Kanon sind) ist von einem durch Wissenschaftler ausgelösten subraumereignis die Rede das die überlichtschnelle Ausbreitung erklären würde.


----------



## facehugger (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*

Jungs, das ist Science Fiction, nicht Science Fa (k) tion

Gruß


----------



## Splatterpope (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*

Sorry, aber was Kurtzman und Jar Jar machen, ist Fantasy im Weltraum. Nicht vergessen, was Science eigentlich bedeutet.


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*

Mich interessiert viel mehr warum der Androidenaufstand stattgefunden hat. 
Und was es mit dem scheinbar ausgedienten Borg Cube auf sich hat.
Das erfahren wir wohl in den nächsten Folgen.


----------



## Nuallan (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*



RyzA schrieb:


> Das erfahren wir wohl in den nächsten Folgen.



Du vielleicht, aber ich leider nicht, denn dafür müsste ich sie gucken. Ich starre aber ehrlich gesagt lieber ne leere Wand an.


----------



## Elrigh (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*

Im J. J. Abrams Star Trek Film wird klar erläutert, dass Spock mit Hilfe der Roten Materie ein schwarzes Loch erzeugt hat, um die Energie der Supernova aufzusaugen. Aber er kam zu spät um das Romulanische System zu retten. Nero gab Spock die volle Schuld dafür, denn er verrannte sich in die Idee, dass Spock auf Anweisung der Föderation extra so lange gewartet hat, bis Romulus zerstört war.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*



BigYundol schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich viel mehr die Frage, wie man eine bevorstehende Supernovae überhaupt übersehen konnte. Bei habitablen Sonnensystemen kündigt sich diese teils Millionen Jahre im Voraus an. Resp. gegen deren Lebensende wären die einst habitablen Heimatplaneten des Systems längst ausgedörrt.
> 
> Bei einer Supernovae in einem Nachbarsystem hingegen wären nach der Explosion i.d.R. noch mehrere Jahre Zeit  gewesen, das gesamte eigene System zu evakuieren, was für ein warp-fähiges Imperium, das sich vermutlich über hunderte oder vielleicht gar tausende Lichtjahre erstreckt durchaus hätte stemmbar sein müssen.



Wie bereits im anderen Thread erwähnt: 
Wieso die Sonne im Heimatsystem der Romulaner explodiert ist, weiß man  noch nicht. Wäre auf jeden Fall nicht das erste mal das jemand versucht  so etwas zu verursachen. Siehe Star Trek: Treffen der Generationen. Die  Solarsonden in dem Film haben immerhin die Amargosa-Sonne zerstört. Oder  aber TNG Episode - Half a Life. Ich vermute daher stark das es kein natürliches Ereignis war. 



> Und was es mit dem scheinbar ausgedienten Borg Cube auf sich hat.


Ausgedient ist er nicht. Nur vom Kolletiv getrennt. Wenn die Verbindung widerhergestellt ist, dann war´s das ganz schnell mit den Romulanern. Deshalb sieht man auch so viele Sicherheitskontrollen und Wachposten in dem Würfel.  Ich vermute die Romulaner schlachten ihn aus, um vom der Technologie zu profitieren. 



> Du vielleicht, aber ich leider nicht, denn dafür müsste ich sie gucken. Ich starre aber ehrlich gesagt lieber ne leere Wand an.


Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich bin gar nicht erst mit einer Erwartungshaltung alá TNG 2.0 an die Sache ran gegangen. Wer das gemacht hat ist selber schuld. Das war im Vorhinein klar, das man auf sowas nicht zu hoffen brauchte. Bis jetzt ist die Serie allerdings durchaus unterhaltsam. An TNG kommt sich natürlich nicht ran, aber mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## 4thVariety (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard löst großes Fragezeichen des 2009er-Reboots auf*

Die zweite Folge wusste nicht, ob sie CSI Miami, Bergdoktor, oder Game of Thrones sein wollte, Star Trek war alles drei nicht. Ansonsten scheinen die Macher mehr damit beschäftigt zu sein sich aktuellen Trends im TV anzubiedern, anstatt sich zu fragen warum die 90er Jahre Serien heute noch Fans haben und die Filme von vor ein paar Jahren schon nicht mehr.

Bait and Switch würde man im Englischen zu dem sagen was die bei Star Trek machen. Mit Nostalgie wie Spock anlocken und dann aus Spock eine totale Pflaume machen. Wird Picard nicht anders gehen.

Die Zerstörung von Romulus ist Ausdruck des Trends, dass alles extrem viel extremer werden muss, damit es im Extremfall um extrem alles und extrem viel mehr geht. Sorry, aber das ist Mist und das bleibt Mist, egal mit wie viel Pseudo-Erklärungen man den Verlauf der "Supernova" glaubhaft erscheinen lässt. Super, dann ist sie am Ende halt glaubhaft, macht den Teil der Story jetzt nicht besser.


----------

